
Gluu vs. Keycloak (2018) - idm_guru
https://www.gluu.org/blog/gluu-versus-keycloak/
======
carty76ers
Their first point is that RH might stop supporting Keyclosk. What happens if
Gluu goes out of business... isn’t that just as likely, if not more? Who is
Gluu? The article compares Gluu to Ping’s IPO, but I doubt the financials are
the same. Sorry this is a really weak argument

~~~
lultimouomo
This is what they say about it:

> You might say that Gluu’s has just as much business risk. We could go out of
> business or be aquired by a large company that hates open source. However,
> from a Gluu perspective, those are risks we understand!

I'm not sure what they mean; to me it sounds like "However, from a Gluu
perspective, if we go out of business we don't care about anything anyway, so
it's OK!"

------
Nursie
So ... can anyone comment on the assertions in there that LDAP replication is
easier/better than RDBMS replication?

The data backend is not my area of expertise but in working with a competitor
stack with an LDAP datastore lately the fact that the backend store was not a
database, does not seem to be that performant and is not really transactional
has been a pain point. Effectively having to mimic relational structures using
embedded JSON in sub-attributes seems like a terrible way to carry on - I have
no idea if Gluu makes you work this way, but again, the competitor seemed to.

------
ragnarel
Someone tried to install Gluu? It is like the hell and very hard to get it
working well.

Yeah, you will tell me "just pay for support", but I get Keycloak working with
a single Docker command.

~~~
Wiles_7
I had the same issue with Gluu a few years ago. Never did get it working.

